
Show HN: I built a service to discover top news without distractions - ngduc
https://newssup.com
======
ngduc
Hey everyone, Duc here the creator. As a developer, I’m always looking out for
the most interesting news in my favorite categories like Technology, Web dev.

So I built Newssup (my first live cross-platform app). Under the hood it is
built as a PWA app (you know: React Native, React Native Web, Serverless)
focusing on speed and distraction-free reading experience, Android and iOS app
are coming very soon (just need to polishing the builds). You can use it from
a desktop or mobile browser (even set it as a mobile Home icon) to browse &
bookmark news stories.

Let me know if you have any questions, and any feedback is much appreciated!

